# Anyone Towing With An 07 Tundra?



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a 2007 Toyota Tundra CrewMax 4x4 SR5 - 5.7 L

I am looking at buying a Outback "Sidney" travel trailer, Mod. 32BHDS

Empty weight is 7595 lbs
GVWR is 9600 lbs
Hitch weight is 805 lbs

I have done the weight calcs and it seems that I will be within the specs (barely)

My question is...
Does anyone tow a larger size trailer with 07 Tundra?
If so, what is your experience? How does it tow?
Does it feel safe? How is the handling and power?

What type of set-up do you have, trailer size, weight, WD hitch, sway control, ect.?

I talked to the service dept. foreman at Longo Toyota where I purchased the truck and gave him all the trailer specs. He told me that my truck should handle that trailer no problem as long as I use weight distribution bars and do not exceed the GCWR rating of 16,000 lbs by over loading truck or trailer. He said " Toyota designed the new Tundra to tow more like a 3/4 ton truck".
The service manager at Stiers RV in Bakersfield where I might buy the trailer said the same thing, although that would be expected from him.

I was hoping to get some feedback from all of you on what you tow and your experiences towing it.
If it can be done, how does it actually feel and perform?
Does it feel maxed out, or does the Tundra handle the load comfortably?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Heck, ask any Tundra owner here and they'll say you can pull three of those!







I'm kidding, of course!

Tundra owners will chime in shortly. Welcome to Outbackers!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi HuckZito
















to Outbackers! 

What part of So Calif are you in??

Don't forget to add your passenger(s) weight, supplies and everything that you will be loading into the Outback. That will add a bunch of weight to your already almost maxed out load.

Good luck, I'm sure you will get some really good advice here...


----------



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome!
I live in Valencia Ca. (Santa Clarita)


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If my memory still works, everyone who owns that model here uses a 3/4 ton to pull it.. I cant remember anyone who tows the sydney 32 with anything smaller.. It really is a 3/4 ton trailer only. The new toy is pretty stought as far as a puller, but weight rating wise you are in the same boat as any other 1/2 ton owner. How bout the sydney 27?

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Cool! Keep us posted on your ownership status and make sure to mark your calendar for our So Calif Fall Rally in October at the Newport Dunes RV Resort.

Here's the link and photos for our 2007 rally this past October at the Dunes Clicky Here

It was a great time!


----------



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

Awesome, that rally sounds like fun!

I know that trailer is big for the Tundra, but we really could use the bunkroom in the back.
What I may do is get the trailer, see how it tows with and if I'm not happy turn in the leased Tundra and get a bigger truck. 
I really love the Tundra though and would like to be able to keep it.

So no one tows a 32 with a 1/2 ton?

I'm pretty sure my wife is set on the 32BHDS
It's not looking good for my Tundra! ) :


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

huckzito

welcome aboard.

jmho, that outback is to much for any 1/2 ton pickup.
go with any 3/4 ton and your good to go.

goodluck
darrel


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

HuckZito,

Welcome and good luck with your shopping. We live nearby and I shopped around at several of the local Outback dealers so if you need any lessons learned just PM me.

The 32BHDS is a big trailer and your real world weights will be quite a bit higher than the ones in the brochure. I would bet that you would end up with a tongue weight of close to 1,000 lbs and a trailer weight around 9,000 lbs. I think you'll quickly be very close or over the gross combined vehicle weight with your truck. The Tundra is a nice truck but in my opinion that's too much trailer for it.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

HuckZito said:


> I have a 2007 Toyota Tundra CrewMax 4x4 SR5 - 5.7 L
> 
> I am looking at buying a Outback "Sidney" travel trailer, Mod. 32BHDS
> 
> ...


Hi there Dave...i tow a 32bhds with my 07 tundra and yes i am on the edge of my cargo capacity even over it sometimes. You will find a lot of people out there towing over their vehicles cargo capacity in all brands and sizes...this is not my excuse to justify what i am doing.

Dont let your dealership tell you your truck is more than what it is as he wont be driving your truck and it is still a 1/2 ton truck....although one of the best i have had.

Now with that said i have been very surprised and happy at how well the tundra hanldes the trailer. I weighed the trailer when i first got it and it was just over 8200lbs ready to camp, i never travel with fluid in the tanks and pack the truck light. Also my tundra is not a crew max giving it more cargo capacity and with the 165" wheelbase it handles the trailer at normal highway speeds fine. I have added a set of supersprings and "E" rated tires along with a reese dual cam hitch. I have NEVER felt as though i was short of power and have pulled all over new england, my biggest complaint with the truck is the small fuel tank and lack of cargo capactiy as would be with any 1/2 ton truck. I think your biggest issue might be more of the shorter wheelbase with a long trailer, but some will say a proper hitch can resolve this.
When i purchased the tundra i had a smaller trailer and hadnt planned to purchase the outback...long story. Check with your rv dealership as mine allowed me to test tow it and have it weighed at a local scale prior to my purchase.

If you would like more info feel free to emal me
[email protected]


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

I had a Jeep Liberty with tow package and pulled a trailer (SOB) that weighed about 3700 pounds. The Jeep had a 5000 pound tow capacity and a 104 inch wheelbase. In the coastal areas it towed okay with an EAZ Lift WDH hitch. But when I pulled it up into the mountains, I had the transmission temp light going on and also had the brakes cooking on big downhills. I guess the Jeep could technically pull that trailer but in the real world it was not so good.

I swapped the Jeep out for an '07 Tundra 5.7 V8 and the problem was instantly solved. Later I traded the 3700 pound trailer for an Outback 25rss (listed as 5370 pounds with a 370 pound hitch weight) and I have no problems towing that.

I think when the towed load gets close to the tow capacity of the TV, but does not exceed it, you can technically tow but in the real world you are putting too much stress on the transmission and the engine, and possibly the suspension components as well.

I think you'd be happier with a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Be very careful with a trailer that long/heavy and a 1/2 ton!








My 30' outback is a lot for my 1/2 ton and can take over in less than ideal conditions. It is independant of brands... a 1/2 ton truck has a 1/2 ton frame, a 1/2 ton suspension, and 'P' tires. My truck's cargo capacities are probably pretty close to yours and I am maxing out my truck when I go camping. I'm looking at 3/4 tons to replace mine for that peace of mind. Again, for ideal conditions, I bet it is fine, but it is those 2% extereme conditions when accidents happen....

I think Sayonara has the same trailer and tried it with his 1/2 ton truck. He now has a nice shiny 1 ton with 18" wheels.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Be very careful with a trailer that long/heavy and a 1/2 ton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is not intended to be brand bashing, but i believe he had a f150. The 5.4 has about 85hp less and doesnt have 4:30gears like the tundra, both are 1/2 tons, but the little advandtage can give you a false sense of securtiy. 
I also think everyone has a different expectancy of how it should feel when you tow, i know my trailer is behind the tundra....but i am not towing a popup. I will not deny the fact that i will be out shopping for a 3/4 ton truck in a couple years, but for now my tundra is doing the job reasonably well...for me.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

1jeep said:


> this is not intended to be brand bashing, but i believe he had a f150. The 5.4 has about 85hp less and doesnt have 4:30gears like the tundra, both are 1/2 tons, but the little advandtage can give you a false sense of securtiy.
> I also think everyone has a different expectancy of how it should feel when you tow, i know my trailer is behind the tundra....but i am not towing a popup. I will not deny the fact that i will be out shopping for a 3/4 ton truck in a couple years, but for now my tundra is doing the job reasonably well...for me.


I wasn't discussing power. The Toyota can pull it... heck a F150 can pull it (just a little slower







). Get caught by a 40mph crosswind, or try to do a panic manuver (stopping while turing to avoid a hazard) is the situations I am discussing. Everyone needs to make their own choice, I was just offereing the word of warning: Most with that much trailer either own, or are shopping for 3/4 tons!


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Nathan said:


> this is not intended to be brand bashing, but i believe he had a f150. The 5.4 has about 85hp less and doesnt have 4:30gears like the tundra, both are 1/2 tons, but the little advandtage can give you a false sense of securtiy.
> I also think everyone has a different expectancy of how it should feel when you tow, i know my trailer is behind the tundra....but i am not towing a popup. I will not deny the fact that i will be out shopping for a 3/4 ton truck in a couple years, but for now my tundra is doing the job reasonably well...for me.


I wasn't discussing power. The Toyota can pull it... heck a F150 can pull it (just a little slower







). Get caught by a 40mph crosswind, or try to do a panic manuver (stopping while turing to avoid a hazard) is the situations I am discussing. Everyone needs to make their own choice, I was just offereing the word of warning: Most with that much trailer either own, or are shopping for 3/4 tons!








[/quote]
yes, i realize that....i also think if i had the crew max tundra i would definetly feel the trailer more with the truck being a shorter wheelbase. I think a 40mph cross wind will have a lot of affect on most rv's....i dont tow on windy days...lol.

I will say the tundra can do a fair job towing, but if you havent bought the trailer yet and plan to travel look for a slightly smaller trailer. I plan to have enough saved in 2 years to get a 3/4 ton truck...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Having pulled a 27RSDS with a GMC 5.3L Sierra, then upgrading to a Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins, I can vouch for the increased safety with the 3/4 ton truck. The added truck weight helps to stabilize the deal. Even towing my 31RQS, which is lighter than the 32BHDS, there's no way I would consider towing it with a 1/2 ton truck of ANY kind. That's no reflection on any brand/make/model, it's just the truth. 
I don't think you'd have the power/stability to handle situations like mentioned: crosswinds (horrible on bridges with the 31RQS at times!). Make sure whatever you do, you get a good stabilizing hitch included in the deal and have the dealer set it up and test it for you before leaving. Even though the dealer set mine up on my 31RQS, the thing dolphined when I started down the interstate adjacent to the dealer. I just turned right around and made them set it up and test it themselves. My life, and that of my kids, isn't worth risking.
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Have you run the numbers on payload? With an actual tongue weight of something like 1,000lbs (or more?)I would venture to guess that you are going to blow past the Tundra's capacity. The biggest gripe that Tundra owners on tundrasolutions.com have with the new Tundra (specifically talking about tow capacity here) is that while 'yota dramatically increased the towing capacity they did not increase the payload capacity proportionately. Thus - while the truck can pull enormous loads on paper, **if you want to stay within the mfg. rated numbers**, it cannot pull campers much larger than it could before.

I do know of a solution to this problem. pm member Colorado~Dirtbikers for more info.

-CC


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Have you run the numbers on payload? With an actual tongue weight of something like 1,000lbs (or more?)I would venture to guess that you are going to blow past the Tundra's capacity. The biggest gripe that Tundra owners on tundrasolutions.com have with the new Tundra (specifically talking about tow capacity here) is that while 'yota dramatically increased the towing capacity they did not increase the payload capacity proportionately. Thus - while the truck can pull enormous loads on paper, **if you want to stay within the mfg. rated numbers**, it cannot pull campers much larger than it could before.
> 
> I do know of a solution to this problem. pm member Colorado~Dirtbikers for more info.
> 
> -CC


yes, even though the advertised tongue wieght is less than 800lbs, the actual weight was just a tad over 1000lbs. I am over most of the time, i think i said this early on. The tundra has the same cargo capacity issues as all 1/2 ton trucks, actually my current tundra is rated for 50lbs nmore than my previous dodge.

I wouldnt read too much over at tundra solutions as it is just like other vehicle forums and riddled with people complaining.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Have you run the numbers on payload? With an actual tongue weight of something like 1,000lbs (or more?)I would venture to guess that you are going to blow past the Tundra's capacity. The biggest gripe that Tundra owners on tundrasolutions.com have with the new Tundra (specifically talking about tow capacity here) is that while 'yota dramatically increased the towing capacity they did not increase the payload capacity proportionately. Thus - while the truck can pull enormous loads on paper, **if you want to stay within the mfg. rated numbers**, it cannot pull campers much larger than it could before.
> 
> I do know of a solution to this problem. pm member Colorado~Dirtbikers for more info.
> 
> -CC


That's the problem with any 1/2 ton truck, regardless of brand. By the time you add up the tongue weight, passenger weight and cargo weight you'll max out the GVWR of the truck long before you max out the towing capacity or GCWR.







If you'll be right at the maximum towing capacity for your truck, you can pretty much guarantee you'll be at or more likely over the GVWR. That means excess wear and tear on your truck, and if you're ever in an accident while towing and your insurance company can prove your truck was overloaded they may not want to pay for any repairs.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a 07 Tundra Crew Cab 4X4 5.7V8 and tow a 27RSDS like it's nothing. I haven't put my Prodigy on yet but it stops it on a dime but I will be throwing it on just for the safety because you really should have one on in my opinion. I live in East Tennessee and have pulled it up and down the mountains here and it does great. I towed it with an 06 Tundra 4X4 4.7V8 and it did ok but you could really feel it and it would push like others mentioned about being a 1/2 ton but this new Tundra handles it like a different beast. I went to tow it for the first time and was going up the mountain here and went to go around a semi and just gave it some gas (bare in mind I was use to the 06) I looked down and was running close to 90. It felt like I was running 70 in my 06 and the thing never swayed or gave any indication that I was going so fast. When I would get around 75 on the 06, I would feel it sway a little more and knew to back off but that shocked me. I never run like that so don't flame me guys.







but that impressed me. The new Tundra also has a great turning radius and has been very helpful when trying to back into tight spots. I use a WD hitch with 1000lb bars and thats about it. I have 2 things I would like to do to it just for a little help and that is to go to a D or E tire and maybe put the Firestone Airbags under to help lvl and help the springs with the load. That's not a have to situation, just a Tim Allen (Home Improvement) desire. LOL







Good Luck and maybe do like someone else suggested and take it to the dealer and ask them to let you test tow one. If they want to sell you one, they would go out of their way to try and please you and make your decision a good one. Best of Luck!!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I haven't put my Prodigy on yet but it stops it on a dime but I will be throwing it on just for the safety because you really should have one on in my opinion.












I hope that's a joke and you are using some kind of brake control for the trailer. Without one you're a big accident waiting to happen and I mean that out of concern, not sarcasm.

Mike


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

D1Boz said:


> I have a 07 Tundra Crew Cab 4X4 5.7V8 and tow a 27RSDS like it's nothing. I haven't put my Prodigy on yet but it stops it on a dime but I will be throwing it on just for the safety because you really should have one on in my opinion. I live in East Tennessee and have pulled it up and down the mountains here and it does great. I towed it with an 06 Tundra 4X4 4.7V8 and it did ok but you could really feel it and it would push like others mentioned about being a 1/2 ton but this new Tundra handles it like a different beast. I went to tow it for the first time and was going up the mountain here and went to go around a semi and just gave it some gas (bare in mind I was use to the 06) I looked down and was running close to 90. It felt like I was running 70 in my 06 and the thing never swayed or gave any indication that I was going so fast. When I would get around 75 on the 06, I would feel it sway a little more and knew to back off but that shocked me. I never run like that so don't flame me guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great turning radius.....not with the 8' bed it doesnt! 
And yes, i hope you are using some sort of brake controller now and am upgrading to a prodigy.....that is what you meant right?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmmmmm..... Ah ..... No comment.


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

I just purchased an 08 Tundra Double cab with a standard 6.5 ft bed. I have an 18RS. Camping and towing are ment to be fun- relax and enjoy-not white knuckle and sweat. I originally thought I could tow this trailer with a new Tacoma. Similar to your situation, it was just at the very edge of the trucks capacity. The more experienced fellas here at Outbackers.com quickly impressed upon me the idea of truck capacity-meaning everything that you load in the truck before you hitch up the trailer. I realized that I would be weighting every single thing we wanted to put in the truck or the trailer and deciding against picking up this or that cool thing while traveling if I tried to use the Tacoma-even though the specs said it would work. I would be constantly concerned about going up or especially going down every hill, etc. No Thanks!
I picked up my TT in Ohio in November and towed it home to Northern California-2600 miles (with a Prodigy b/c







) and loved every minute of it.
I'm so glad I listened-I have a great daily driver that gets nearly the same milage as the 4X4 Tacoma might and tow like crazy all day long! Now about that tiny fuel tank!








Gary


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers! In my opinion, I would try for a smaller trailer. I was pulling my 28rsds with a 1/2 ton chevy, it did it, but I didn't like it. There were a few white knuckle moments that I traded it in on the dodge. No fun being stressed before you get to the cg. Now I have no problems whatsoever, except going a little too fast at times







. If you like the bunks, why not try looking at a 28rsds. We love it. I think you really wouldn't have much trouble if any pulling it. I know your toy does have better pulling specs than the 1/2 ton I had. Once again, welcome and good luck on your purchase.

Mike


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

camping479 said:


> > I haven't put my Prodigy on yet but it stops it on a dime but I will be throwing it on just for the safety because you really should have one on in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it isn't a joke.







I have it, just haven't put it on yet. I wanted to see like the commercial if the so called BIG BRAKE ROTORS would do like they advertised and they do it great.







Like I said, I think you should run one and I will but I know I don't have it on yet and know my limits on the truck for stopping it. I don't drive it crazy when I pull things and I have towed stuff for years without one so I'm use to it. I did use one on the 06 because it couldn't stop it nothing like this truck and it would push you if you weren't careful. I guess that was just a big difference from having disk in front and drums in rear to going to all 4 disk brakes and a larger rotor and pad.







Thanks for your concern though and trust me I need to get it on there before I do overstep my boundries.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

1jeep said:


> Great turning radius.....not with the 8' bed it doesnt!
> And yes, i hope you are using some sort of brake controller now and am upgrading to a prodigy.....that is what you meant right?


I don't have the 8 foot bed but I wouldn't think any truck with that size bed would have a good turning radius. I do know that if you had that size bed on an 06 though, you would need more than a football field to turn it around. haha Like I said though I have it but haven't put it on yet but it stops fine.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll have one on soon guys I PROMISE!!!! lol


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

D1Boz said:


> I'll have one on soon guys I PROMISE!!!! lol


 your truck will like you for it! 
I think you will find the toyota comercial with the 8500lb trailer has brakes on it, Toyota is just like everyone else with their marketing and crazy commercials.

I had a 1 ton dodge CTD years back and was towing a large landscape trailer with ATV's in the mountains, well the trailer had faulty brakes but being cheap i thought a 1 ton would be okay. Coming down a road i smoked the front rotors on the truck, it was a costly fault on my part.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Our '07 Tundra 4x4/5.7/DbleCab/Reg.Bed with Hensley Hitch (and Prodicy b/c







) pulls - and easily stops - our 28krs up, down, & through the mtns of New England without missing a beat! In fact, I have to watch the speedometer as it likes to run faster than I do!!! Other than that, it's a GREAT ride!!! I expect it would handle the bigger TT OK - but you could easily go over your weight limits if you don't pay close attention to what and how you load. That's just an extra concern that we weren't interested in, which is why we got the Tundra (for a 25rss) in the 1st place....then upgraded to the 28krs and still have plenty of 'wiggle room". It really is surprising how fast it adds up - and we travel VERY light.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I should be pulling our 25rs soon with our new 07 Crewmax. My 05 DC Tundra was totalled by a drunk driver recently (I was not the drunk driver!). I rolled the Tundra but only had a slight concussion. I am now doing fine.

So far the new 07 is great!

Good luck to you in your decision.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

vikecowboy said:


> I should be pulling our 25rs soon with our new 07 Crewmax. My 05 DC Tundra was totalled by a drunk driver recently (I was not the drunk driver!). I rolled the Tundra but only had a slight concussion. I am now doing fine.
> 
> So far the new 07 is great!
> 
> Good luck to you in your decision.


GOOD FOR YOU (new Tundra AND minimal injuries!!) We started with a 25rss and a 4Runner (with Hensley hitch). We were VERY happy with the set-up but eventually concerned about shortening the 4Runner's life...so traded our Sienna Van for the Tundra. The Tundra didn't even know it had the camper in tow!!! You're gonna love it!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers









TV's are always a matter of choice, with our common denominator being safety. Everyone will have their opinions, I have found that the folks here, typically come to the table with the facts, so look well to their advice... I certianly have. As for me I would not tow such a trailer with a 1/2 ton.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

vikecowboy said:


> I should be pulling our 25rs soon with our new 07 Crewmax. My 05 DC Tundra was totalled by a drunk driver recently (I was not the drunk driver!). I rolled the Tundra but only had a slight concussion. I am now doing fine.
> 
> So far the new 07 is great!
> 
> Good luck to you in your decision.


Good to hear you are ok, I know I have certainly come across my share of drunk drivers


----------

